# And then there were three...



## MadPatSki (Oct 19, 2015)

...liftserve ski areas opens in the East.

Killington
Sunday River
And
Mont St-Sauveur join them at noon. Skiing until 9:30pm tonight.

Pretty much always the same players.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> ...liftserve ski areas opens in the East.
> 
> Killington
> Sunday River
> ...


Yep but only two of them hang in there to the end.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 20, 2015)

And only one was open top to bottom.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> And only one was open top to bottom.


Not true.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Not true.



Then only 1 wasn't?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Then only 1 wasn't?


And only one's not open today.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 20, 2015)

Why do people get so competitive about these things?  It's so juvenile.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Why do people get so competitive about these things?  It's so juvenile.


I know you are but what am I!!!!!!!!


Na Na boo boo, stick your head in doo doo!!!!!


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I know you are but what am I!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Na Na boo boo, stick your head in doo doo!!!!!



My ski mountain can beat up your ski mountain.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2015)

Since I am on travel - none of them are open.  Ya that's it!  It all is an illusion and none of it is real!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Why do people get so competitive about these things?  It's so juvenile.



I really am not - the more open the better. I couldn't care less who opens first, who has the longer trail open or who has the largest...


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 20, 2015)

Smellytele, I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Not true.


I could care less but it sure is true.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Smellytele, I wasn't referring to you.


You talking to me?

Who else are you f'n talking too?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I could care less but it sure is true.


Nope, check your facts.

Only one open top to bottom today too.

And they aren't in ME.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You talking to me?
> 
> Who else are you f'n talking too?



I'm talking to you.  


.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 20, 2015)

Yea during the year both SR and K are Walmarts


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm talking to you.
> 
> 
> .


Well then hi.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 20, 2015)

It's true. They both are big machines. Not much character. Give me wildcat sugarbush saddleback and others! Even the small areas are more fun


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 20, 2015)

Sugarloaf great for terrain


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

trafficjam said:


> It's true. They both are big machines. Not much character. Give me wildcat sugarbush saddleback and others! Even the small areas are more fun


Big difference between weekends & weekdays. That goes for pretty much anywhere, even Wildcat, Sugarbush & Saddleback.

(although Saddleback could be empty weekends this year too)


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh yea your wright  but still like those areas.  I've been skiing and riding SR from when it was only Barker.. Lol


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Big difference between weekends & weekdays. That goes for pretty much anywhere, even Wildcat, Sugarbush & Saddleback.
> 
> (although Saddleback could be empty weekends this year too)



Wildcat is empty more often than not. There are rarely lift lines, even on weekends. Even when the quad has lines, there are never ever lines for the fixed grip chairs.

On the busiest weekends it still feels like a small operation. There is only one trail pod. One (small) bar. A tiny rental shop. Nothing like Walmart.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

trafficjam said:


> Oh yea your wright  but still like those areas.  I've been skiing and riding SR from when it was only Barker.. Lol


And I skied in the Bronx (Van Cortland Park), so what. Skied K when there were only two poma's on Snowdon too. One's still there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat is empty more often than not. There are rarely lift lines, even on weekends. Even when the quad has lines, there are never ever lines for the fixed grip chairs.
> 
> On the busiest weekends it still feels like a small operation. There is only one trail pod. One (small) bar. A tiny rental shop. Nothing like Walmart.
> 
> ...


Probably why they struggle financially. Wouldn't you like them to be more financially sound? There biggest disadvantage is they're only a ski area without the hope of any real estate development, not like Walmart.


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Probably why they struggle financially. Wouldn't you like them to be more financially sound? There biggest disadvantage is they're only a ski area without the hope of any real estate development, not like Walmart.



As long as they stay comfortably afloat, I'm very happy to leave Wildcat the way it is. I'd say the lack of any real estate potential is a big part of why it remains a special place. 

I do not know the specifics, but judging by the early season snowmaking being done for the second year in a row, I'd assume their business model last year worked out well enough. They've obviously has difficulty in the past, but I think theyre doing fine now since the snowmaking upgrades and joining with attitash. Could be wrong though, haven't looked terribly close at Peak's financials recently.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2015)

Jully said:


> As long as they stay comfortably afloat, I'm very happy to leave Wildcat the way it is. I'd say the lack of any real estate potential is a big part of why it remains a special place.
> .



Yup

Very little I'd change

Love that it's just a ski area; not a resort.  

I've got family right down the street from Kmart.  Free place to stay whenever I want. It could easily be my home mountain.  No thanks.  

I don't dislike K and do ski there almost every year.  But it's definitely too much like Wal-Mart for me to want to go every weekend.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm in Maine not far from SR and the Cat do a lot of riding at the cat.  And Shawnee is only minutes from me


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2015)

Big fan of Shawnee.  Used to ski there pretty often when I lived in Portland.  Great laid back family hill.  Several great character trails and skis bigger than what it reads on paper.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes. Great old NE area. I worked there once


----------



## yeggous (Oct 21, 2015)

I picked up the valley pass this year so I plan to hit Shawnee a few times. I really like the local vibe there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll see you there. Just next door. I'm in Harrison Me.


----------



## machski (Oct 21, 2015)

Be interesting to see these tunes change if El Nino makes it a tough weather year.  That's when the Walmarts and their stronger financial positions and customer bases really shine.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

Wildcat got a revamt system after there Freez up a couple of years ago .


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 21, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Nope, check your facts.
> 
> Only one open top to bottom today too.
> 
> And they aren't in ME.


I did check my facts.Lift 6 was open.Lift 5 goes to the top.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 21, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I picked up the valley pass this year so I plan to hit Shawnee a few times. I really like the local vibe there.



I had a great time late season at Shawnee last year. Definitely a good vibe. Stayed in a yurt in Fryeburg, got some killer food at 302 West. I'd love a repeat this season.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi everybody!!!  This is my first post of the season and it feels good to be back!

Ahhh... some things never change.  Everyone is thinking about skiing/riding but most can't get out there yet so we spend our time arguing over stupid things on the internet instead.  I'm so glad that AZ hasn't grown up while I was away over the summer.  What else would entertain me at work?  I can only spend so long looking at my fantasy football lineup.  

Savemeasammy sent me a picture his friend took at Killington, and I have to say it looked pretty good.  Kudos to the resorts that open simply to lengthen the season for the die-hards and promote their brand.  I just wish I lived closer so I could take advantage.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy new ski season C-Rex! Maybe you and Scotty and I can actually hook up for some turns this winter.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

That's great. 302 on Tuesday has oysters on half she'll. $1.00 each.  !!


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 21, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Happy new ski season C-Rex! Maybe you and Scotty and I can actually hook up for some turns this winter.



I'd be up for joining that party!


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 21, 2015)

trafficjam said:


> That's great. 302 on Tuesday has oysters on half she'll. $1.00 each.  !!



Sounds like we need an "Eating on the Cheap" thread.

Their breakfast was outstanding too, and incredibly nice waitstaff. They hold cribbage tourneys on Monday nights. A very cool place I wish were just a bit closer to make a regular stomp.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 21, 2015)

I didnt know they still sell the valley pass, do you have a link?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 21, 2015)

thebigo said:


> I didnt know they still sell the valley pass, do you have a link?



It's sold by the chamber of commerce. I get one as a chamber member. They at least used to sell a more expensive public version called the Presidential Pass. You'd have to call and ask if they still do.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

Where are you


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 21, 2015)

trafficjam said:


> Where are you



Littleton, NH, bordering VT instead of ME. It's about an hour and a half to cross over to Fryeburg for me.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

Been there. Nice place other side of Washington from me


----------



## JimG. (Oct 21, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I'd be up for joining that party!



I will be at Gore alot this season. Hoping conditions cooperate. 

Whiteface too; never been there. Always seem to wind up in VT.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 21, 2015)

Been to Whiteface once  long time ago. As I remember was great.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Only skied Whiteface a couple of times myself but thought it was a great mountain. Both times were in the spring so I didn't get to experience what it's known for (iceface)
Whiteface has a lot of flags too unlike some other place I know.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2015)

trafficjam said:


> Been to Whiteface once  long time ago. As I remember was great.



Skied there a few times and there are some great steeps there and nice long runs. I have skied a few glades there but I wish they had more or maybe it is more like I wish I had found more. I experienced iceface on a few trails off to the lower left of steamboat's picture. Upper mountain was great though. Never got to ski the slides.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 22, 2015)

It's hard even for me to believe I am a lifelong NYer and skier and I have never been there.

It is a legitimately big mountain. Hope to ski there at least 10 days this season and I can pick and choose my days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2015)

JimG. said:


> It's hard even for me to believe I am a lifelong NYer and skier and I have never been there.
> 
> It is a legitimately big mountain. Hope to ski there at least 10 days this season and I can pick and choose my days.


That 3 in 1 pass looks like a good deal for you. I'm familiar with the area you live (pass Hopewell Jct while driving the Taconic all the time). Belleayre & even Gore should be easy day trips. Whiteface may be pushing it a little but maybe not. It takes me about 2 hrs. just to get up to Hopewell Jct. from Brooklyn (maybe slightly less). I can make Gore in less than 5 hrs so that puts Gore well within day trip range for you. It takes me 3 hrs. just to get to the Catskills (Hunter, Belle, etc.) which I've done day ski trips to in the past. Just went to Hunter for a day trip two weeks ago for their Ocktoberfest & leaf peeping. Long day but not bad.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 22, 2015)

1:20 to Hunter for me, 2:45 to Gore and a little over 4:00 to Whiteface.

3:00 is my one way daytrip limit. Did a few overnighters at Gore last season and will do more this year. Same for Whiteface and will also mix in Whiteface/Gore combo weekends (Sat Whiteface Sun Gore).


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 22, 2015)

JimG. said:


> 1:20 to Hunter for me, 2:45 to Gore and a little over 4:00 to Whiteface.
> 
> 3:00 is my one way daytrip limit. Did a few overnighters at Gore last season and will do more this year. Same for Whiteface and will also mix in Whiteface/Gore combo weekends (Sat Whiteface Sun Gore).



I wish i were those distances away.. Hunter 2:45 and gore 4 for me 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2015)

K only open for xpress card and pass holders this weekend


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 22, 2015)

I guess a thousand people show up at SR Monday  at $29


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 22, 2015)

T2 was open.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> K only open for xpress card and pass holders this weekend


Cool. I could go but I'm not


----------



## yeggous (Oct 23, 2015)

trafficjam said:


> I guess a thousand people show up at SR Monday  at $29



Sounds about right. The was was obscene late morning. By afternoon it had migrated from the lift to the bar.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Oct 23, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> K only open for xpress card and pass holders this weekend



I have the express pass...really a sweet deal I think one of the best for a mountain near (3:15 one way) me. Being able to ski weekdays and get 50% off walkup rate is the big difference for me.

Also being able to ski early season like this coming weekend (I'll be hiking in Cats) is an additional perk.


----------



## trafficjam (Oct 24, 2015)

Wildcat s dron shot video is great. Check it out


----------



## jaybird (Oct 24, 2015)

trafficjam said:


> Yea during the year both SR and K are Walmarts



Musta' missed that update ...

... so Killington is now open 7x24 ... Dude, they are truly Beastly !


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 26, 2015)

And then there were 4.Loveland opens up thursday the 29th for the wests first area.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 26, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> And then there were 4.Loveland opens up thursday the 29th for the wests first area.



At the same time as New England is having a meltdown. Sunday River has been conservative running their guns over the last week. They are holding out for long windows. Their latest snow report says they are waiting for an extended cold snap late this week. I don't know what they are smoking, but I want some.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> And then there were 4.Loveland opens up thursday the 29th for the wests first area.



Well SR and K are not open right now. Not sure about the one in Kanada


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 26, 2015)

yeggous said:


> At the same time as New England is having a meltdown. Sunday River has been conservative running their guns over the last week. They are holding out for long windows. Their latest snow report says they are waiting for an extended cold snap late this week. I don't know what they are smoking, but I want some.



Is there any hope for next week?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Is there any hope for next week?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



It's supposed to cool down in Maine at least towards the end of the week with snowmaking temps Thursday through Saturday. So right now there appears to be hope.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2015)

They could probably be making snow up on T2 tonight if they wanted to no?  Supposed to be high 20s at the base of the mountain.


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They could probably be making snow up on T2 tonight if they wanted to no?  Supposed to be high 20s at the base of the mountain.



Yes, it's cold right now, but they have said they wanted an extended window before running the guns again. This current cold snap isn't as long as the end of the week's (hopefully) will be. Wednesday is supposed to be warm and I've seen some rain potentially forecast.


----------



## machski (Oct 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They could probably be making snow up on T2 tonight if they wanted to no?  Supposed to be high 20s at the base of the mountain.



Its called radiational cooling.  The valleys tend to be colder than the peaks (especially at SR's peak elevations) on these nights.  So the temps up on T2 may not be low enough.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think this highly informational video describes the process of why no mountain will make snow tonight or tomorrow night...






Sunday-Tuesday of next week looks like a washout as well.


----------



## Rogman (Oct 27, 2015)

Killington made snow last night.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 27, 2015)

They probably saw the forecast and realized that was going to be one of their few opportunities to try to stay above water.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 27, 2015)

rogman said:


> killington made snow last night.


the beast is back


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> the beast is back



If I had a dollar...


----------



## slatham (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone waiting for an "extended" snowmaking window - lets call it 72 hours of 28 or below - will be waiting for a long time........


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 28, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> And then there were 4.Loveland opens up thursday the 29th for the wests first area.



A-Basin is opening tomorrow as well!


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 28, 2015)

slatham said:


> Anyone waiting for an "extended" snowmaking window - lets call it 72 hours of 28 or below - will be waiting for a long time........



Yeah 60s even up north middle of next week!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 28, 2015)

slatham said:


> Anyone waiting for an "extended" snowmaking window - lets call it 72 hours of 28 or below - will be waiting for a long time........



Ya its going to be ahwile


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 31, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> A-Basin is opening tomorrow as well!



No thanks. Pic from today.


----------



## Jully (Oct 31, 2015)

Good lord


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 31, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> No thanks. Pic from today.



What could possibly be fun about that


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> What could possibly be fun about that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'd be excited just to be on the snow.


----------



## slatham (Oct 31, 2015)

Quicker to hike back up!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 31, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> What could possibly be fun about that



Singles line moved right along


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2015)

I skied there on a Sunday mid season and the line was about half that and it sucked. I only used that lift twice. 1st thing and after lunch. This time of year it is their only lift.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 1, 2015)

If only this many people would ski in the spring so that more places could stay open longer....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Line today is 1/2 what it was yesterday. Not only that but it's a bluebird day, not overcast like yesterday.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 1, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> What could possibly be fun about that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Meanwhile at loveland, taken around 2-2:30 yesterday


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks good to me!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 1, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Was just thinking that myself.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 1, 2015)

Yesterday at Sunday River:


----------



## bigbog (Nov 1, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks good to me!..........



+1  ...that's _anticipation._


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 2, 2015)

Now that looks like fun lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

